# Lift gibt es keinen hier



## fahrrad

Hallo an alle

Ich bin auf diesen Satz 'Lift gibt es keinen hier' in einem Roman von österreichischem Autor gestoßen. Die Bedeutung ist klar, aber die Form habe ich sonst nirgendwo gesehen. 'Lift' steht im Akkusativ, stimmt das? Ist diese eine umgangssprachliche Wendung, oder eine in der Schriftsprache ganz normale? Ist sie für eine bestimmte Region eigentümlich? Google gibt zwar einige österreichische Netzadressen zurück, als man nach dem Satz sucht, aber nicht ausschließlich österreichische.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich halte den Satz zwar für umgangssprachlich, aber nicht für spezifisch für eine bestimmte Region.

Die etwas seltsame Struktur entsteht durch die Betonung von "Lift" (Topikalisierung).

_Hier gibt es keinen Lift._ => _Lift gibt es keinen hier._

Bei nicht zählbaren Substantiven würde ich diese Konstruktion sogar als standardsprachlich bezeichnen:

_Milch gibt es keine hier._


----------



## Perseas

fahrrad said:


> Ich bin auf diesen Satz 'Lift gibt es keinen hier' in einem Roman von österreichischem Autor gestoßen. Die Bedeutung ist klar, aber die Form habe ich sonst nirgendwo gesehen. 'Lift' steht im Akkusativ, stimmt das? Ist diese eine umgangssprachliche Wendung, oder eine in der Schriftsprache ganz normale?


Wenn die Frage den Kasus des "Lifts" betrifft, dann ist Akkusativ korrekt.
es gibt+akk


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte den Satz zwar für umgangssprachlich, aber nicht für spezifisch für eine bestimmte Region.
> 
> Die etwas seltsame Struktur entsteht durch die Betonung von "Lift" (Topikalisierung).
> 
> _Hier gibt es keinen Lift._ => _Lift gibt es keinen hier._
> 
> Bei nicht zählbaren Substantiven würde ich diese Konstruktion sogar als standardsprachlich bezeichnen:
> 
> _Milch gibt es keine hier._


Bei zählbaren Substantiven wäre es vielleicht besser, die Mehrzahl zu nehmen:

_Lifte gibt es keine hier._

Das dürfte wiederum auch standardsprachlich richtig sein, ohne auf die besondere Betonung des Substantivs verzichten zu müssen.

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Demiurg

ABBA Stanza said:


> Bei zählbaren Substantiven wäre es vielleicht besser, die Mehrzahl zu nehmen:
> 
> _Lifte gibt es keine hier._
> 
> Das dürfte wiederum auch standardsprachlich richtig sein, ohne auf die besondere Betonung des Substantivs verzichten zu müssen.



Super, darauf wäre ich gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich versteh' die ganze Zählbarkeitsdiskussion, und dass eher der Plural  standardsprachlich wäre, nicht. Was hat das mit der Syntax  von





fahrrad said:


> Lift gibt es keinen hier


zu tun?





ABBA Stanza said:


> _Lifte gibt es keine hier._


kann man doch unmöglich (außer ironisch) in einem kleinen Haus sagen, wo ohnehin niemand die Existenz von _Lift*en*_ erwartet.

Aber es ist ja auch gar keine semantische, sondern eine syntaktische Frage. 

_Mehl haben wir keines.
Auto hat hier niemand eines.
Äpfel kaufe ich viele._

Begänne ein Grass so, wären alle begeistert. (sit terra ei levis)

Natürlich ist das standardsprachlich.


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich versteh' die ganze Zählbarkeitsdiskussion, und dass eher der Plural  standardsprachlich wäre, nicht.



_Lift gibt es keinen hier_ ist m.E. umgangssprachlich, weil der unbestimmte Artikel fehlt.  Aber _Einen Lift gibt es keinen hier_ ist ebenfalls umgangssprachlich und klingt für mich noch schlimmer.

Standardsprachlich wäre: _Einen Lift gibt es hier nicht_.

Bei nicht zählbaren Substantiven tritt das Problem nicht auf, und ebenso nicht bei zählbaren Substantiven im Plural, da dem unbestimmten Artikel im Singular der Nullartikel im Plural entspricht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich versteh' die ganze  Zählbarkeitsdiskussion, und dass eher der Plural  standardsprachlich  wäre, nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lift gibt es keinen hier_ ist m.E. umgangssprachlich, weil der unbestimmte Artikel fehlt.
Click to expand...

_keinen _*ist* der unbestimmte Artikel:

_Lift gibt es (k)einen hier._


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> _keinen _*ist* der unbestimmte Artikel:
> 
> _Lift gibt es (k)einen hier._



Unabhängig davon, ob _(k)einen_ hier ein Artikel ist oder nicht, klingt

_Lift gibt es einen hier._

für mich genau so falsch bzw. umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Kajjo

Standardsprachlich im üblichen Satzbau:

_Es gibt hier keinen Lift.
Hier gibt es keinen Lift.
_
Umgangssprachlich oder standardsprachlich mit ungewöhnlichem Satzbau?

_Lift gibt es hier keinen._

Umgangssprachlich ist diese Version auf jeden Fall verbreitet, um das erste Wort zu betonen. Ich halte die Version jedoch nicht für standardsprachlich.

_Einen Lift gibt es hier nicht._

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die standardsprachliche Version mit Betonung auf Lift.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Es geht um _split topicalisation._ Die würde ich nicht als umgangssprachlich markieren. Sprachgeschichtlich ist sie wohl partitiv angelegt: _Des Mehls gibt es keines./Der Äpfel gibt es drei._ > _M__ehl gibt es keines./Äpfel gibt es drei.

_Jetzt komm' ich doch zum zählbaren Singular  (zum unterschied vom unzählbaren: _Mehl_).

In _Lift gibt es keinen_ ist der partitive Determinationsstatus nicht unmittelbar einsichtig, aber meines Erachtens durchaus gegeben.


PS
Bitte nicht bös' sein, aber welche Argumente sprechen für eine umgangssprachliche Markierung?


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bitte nicht bös' sein, aber welche Argumente sprechen für eine umgangssprachliche Markierung?



Bei sachlichen Fragen ist doch keiner hier böse.  

_Lift gibt es keinen._

Ich kann nur mit "Sprachgefühl" antworten.  Der Satz klingt für mich einfach falsch; aber da mir solche Sätze schon häufiger begegnet sind, ordne ich sie eben unter "umgangssprachlich" ein.

Etwas genauer: wenn _(k)einen_ ein Artikel ist, dann ist er mir zu weit von seinem Bezugswort entfernt, und wenn es kein Artikel ist, dann gefällt mir die ganze Konstruktion nicht.

Wie gesagt: bei nicht zählbaren Substantiven oder zählbaren Substantiven im Plural habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit.


> Mehl haben wir keines.
> Auto hat hier niemand eines.
> Äpfel kaufe ich viele.



Anderen scheint es ähnlich zu gehen.


----------



## fahrrad

Dank an alle für die Diskussion. Konsens gibt es also keinen hier darüber, ob die Wendung als umgangssprachlich gilt._



Schimmelreiter said:



Des Mehls gibt es keines.

Click to expand...


_Steht 'keines' hier im Akkusativ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

fahrrad said:


> Steht 'keines' hier im Akkusativ?


Ja.


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> - In 'Lift gibt es keinen hier' ist 'keinen' der unbestimmte Artikel
> - Auto hat hier niemand eines


Ich denke, dass - analog zum ersteren Beispiel ('keinen ist der Artikel') - im zweiten Satz 'eines' ebenfalls der unbestimmte Artikel sein sollte.  Aber die Endung -es- zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass es kein echter Artikel, sondern ein unbestimmtes Pronomen ist (wie im Satz 'von diesen Bildern will ich auch eines' , wobei 'eines' als Pronomen für 'ein Bild' gilt). Wäre es ein Artikel, so müsste es heißen ''Auto hat hier niemand ein''. (vgl. auch canoo.net unter 'Indefinitpronomen einer').  Wenn dem so ist, dann ist auch die Artikel-Natur von 'keinen' im ersten Beispiel zweifelhaft - und der Kasus von 'Lift' unklar.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, dass - analog zum ersteren Beispiel ('keinen ist der Artikel') - im zweiten Satz 'eines' ebenfalls der unbestimmte Artikel sein sollte.  Aber die Endung -es- zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass es kein echter Artikel, sondern ein unbestimmtes Pronomen ist (wie im Satz 'von diesen Bildern will ich auch eines' , wobei 'eines' als Pronomen für 'ein Bild' gilt). Wäre es ein Artikel, so müsste es heißen ''Auto hat hier niemand ein''. (vgl. auch canoo.net unter 'Indefinitpronomen einer').  Wenn dem so ist, dann ist auch die Artikel-Natur von 'keinen' im ersten Beispiel zweifelhaft - und der Kasus von 'Lift' unklar.


Ich hätte _Artikelwort _sagen sollen:

_Aufgrund ihrer Funktion als Begleiter von Nomina werden Artikel zu den Determinativen (bzw. Determinantien) gezählt. Weitere Bezeichnungen dieser erweiterten Begriffsbestimmung unter Einbeziehung der Determinativpronomen sind Artikelwort [ART], Determinans und Determinator [DET]. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Artikelwörter nur dann als solche bewertet werden, wenn sie ein Hauptwort begleiten. Ohne dieses Merkmal sind es gewöhnliche Pronomina. Zu solchen Determinativen zählen neben dem Artikel im engeren Sinne solche von Pronomina abgeleitete Formen, die den Artikel ersetzen können, zum Beispiel kein/dieses/jenes/manches/jedes Computerprogramm statt das/ein Computerprogramm._
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Artikel_(Wortart)&redirect=no


----------



## merryweather

fahrrad said:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Ich bin auf diesen Satz 'Lift gibt es keinen hier' in einem Roman von österreichischem Autor gestoßen. Die Bedeutung ist klar, aber die Form habe ich sonst nirgendwo gesehen. 'Lift' steht im Akkusativ, stimmt das? Ist diese eine umgangssprachliche Wendung, oder eine in der Schriftsprache ganz normale? Ist sie für eine bestimmte Region eigentümlich? Google gibt zwar einige österreichische Netzadressen zurück, als man nach dem Satz sucht, aber nicht ausschließlich österreichische.



Hallo fahrrad,

Wie ging der Satz weiter?

Für mich hört er sich so an, als ob so etwas danach kommen könnte: "Lift gibt es keinen hier, dafür haben wir aber X, Y und Z"

Der Satz ist nur umgestellt worden, um das Wort "Lift" zu betonen. Es ist nur eine andere Variante von: "Es gibt hier keinen Lift". Sätze mit "es gibt" bzw. "es gab" werden immer vom Akkusativ gefolgt.

Ich halte diese Reihenfolge für absolut normal und gängig, sowohl in der Schriftsprache als auch in der gesprochenen Variante.

Ein anderer Satz fällt mir ein, der aber nichts mit den Menschen hier zu tun hat:

"Idioten gibt es viele hier"

Das ist das Wunderbare an der deutschen Sprache: Durch die vielen Fälle hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten mit dem Satzbau, im Gegensatz zu Englisch, bei dem wir ziemlich auf die Reihenfolge "subject - verb - object" beschränkt sind.

Solche Sätze habe ich sicherlich tausendmal gehört und gelesen. Ich lebe in der Nähe von Stuttgart und das seit 1988. Der Satz hört sich vollkommen normal an.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass solche Sätze dir jetzt immer wieder auffallen werden.

Are you studying German, Mr or Mrs fahrrad?


----------



## Kajjo

_ Auto hat hier niemand eines.
_
Für mich klingt das einfach falsch und überhaupt nicht idiomatisch. Wenn schon umgangssprachlich, dann doch eher "_'n Auto hat hier niemand eines."_ Ich selbst würde eher "_Ein Auto hat hier niemand._" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Bei sachlichen Fragen ist doch keiner hier böse.
> 
> _Lift gibt es keinen._
> 
> Ich kann nur mit "Sprachgefühl" antworten.  Der Satz klingt für mich einfach falsch; aber da mir solche Sätze schon häufiger begegnet sind, ordne ich sie eben unter "umgangssprachlich" ein ...



Zunächst denke ich, dass Umgangssprache keine falsche Sprache ist. Und für mich klingt der Satz auch nicht falsch.
Ich hätte ihn wahrscheinlich in einer entsprechenden Situation auch verwendet, außer, dass ich wahrscheinlich "Fahrstuhl" gesagt hätte, wenn es in einem Haus ist. Lift verwende ich eher im Zusammenhang "Skilift".
Zum anderen denke ich, dass der Satz "Lift gibt es keinen hier." sowohl umgangssprachlich als auch standardsprachlich korrekt ist. Verwendet wird er meist in umgangssprachlichen Situationen oder vielleicht in Briefen.
"Lift gibt es keinen hier, aber die Aussicht ist schön."
Die meisten in Umgangssprache verwendeten Ausdrücke sind auch standardsprachlich.

PS: Wenn Skilifte gemeint sind, würde ich aber doch die Mehrzahl vorziehen.


----------



## bearded

Im Satz ''Lift gibt es keinen hier'' ist 'keinen' das Artikelwort, wie SR oben schreibt.  Aber ist 'Lift' ebenfalls im Akkusativ?  Was 'regiert' (governs) ''gibt es''?  Regiert es Lift oder regiert es 'keinen'?  Wenn 'gibt es' nur 'Lift' regiert, dann wird 'keinen' zu einer Art Prädikat(iv).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich bin der Ansicht, "es" ist hier formales Subjekt des unpersönlichen Verbes "geben".

Lifte gibt es hier keine.
Lift gibt es hier keinen.

Man erkennt, dass keine Kongruenz zwischen "gibt" und "Lift/Lifte" bzw. "gibt" und "keine/keinen" besteht. Hingegen kongruieren "Lift" und "keinen".

"Lift" ist Akkusativ-Objekt zu "gibt".


----------



## bearded

Danke, Kajjo.  Aber ist 'keinen' nicht auch Akkusativ-Objekt zu 'es gibt'?  Da 'keinen' hier kein nur verschobener Artikel ist, in welcher grammatischen Beziehung steht 'keinen' zu 'Lift'?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ein Teil (das Nomen) des Akkusativobjekts _keinen Lift _wird abgespalten und ins Vorfeld gestellt. _(split topicalisation)_

Es gibt aber auch die im Numerus inkongruente _split topicalisation _(also neben _Autos gibt es hier keine_ auch _Autos gibt es hier keines_), was besonders schön das partitive Konzept zeigt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, der Artikel gehört zum Objekt, "keine Lifte" und "keinen Lift".


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ja, der Artikel gehört zum Objekt, "keine Lifte" und "keinen Lift".


Schade nur, dass es kein Artikel ist:  vgl. Auto gibt es keines hier (keines, nicht kein).


----------



## bearded

Danke, SR. Die 'split topicalisation' ist - denke ich - definitiv, was ich lesen wollte, Zu Deinem Beispiel:  bei 'Auto (Einzahl) gibt es hier keines' ist das partitive Konzept etwas weniger offensichtlich...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Schade nur, dass es kein Artikel ist:  vgl. Auto gibt es keines hier (keines, nicht kein).


Artikelwörter werden wie Adjektive gebeugt:
_Brot gibt es nur mehr altes.
Brot gibt es keines mehr._


----------



## bearded

Nochmals danke, SR, und verzeih bitte, dass ich Deine #11 nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen hatte. Die von mir gesuchte Antwort befand sich schon darin.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Re _split topicalisation_:
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.50.3378&rep=rep1&type=pdf
supplied by Gernot Back in
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2991291&highlight=split+topicalization


----------



## merryweather

bearded man said:


> Im Satz ''Lift gibt es keinen hier'' ist 'keinen' das Artikelwort, wie SR oben schreibt.  Aber ist 'Lift' ebenfalls im Akkusativ?  Was 'regiert' (governs) ''gibt es''?  Regiert es Lift oder regiert es 'keinen'?  Wenn 'gibt es' nur 'Lift' regiert, dann wird 'keinen' zu einer Art Pradikat(iv).



Wenn man den Satz umdreht und den ganz "klassisch" aufbaut, hat man "Es gibt keinen Lift hier". Die Wörter "Lift" und "keinen" werden _beide _von dem Satzanfang regiert, nämlich der Regel folgend: nach "es gibt" folgt der akkusative Fall. Die sind nur zwecks der Betonung getrennt, aber trotzdem sind sie dem anfänglichen "es gibt" unterworfen.


----------



## bearded

> merryweather:
> die sind nur zwecks der Betonung getrennt


Danke für Deine Erklärung, aber:
Die sind nicht nur getrennt, sondern  der Artikel wird bei der 'Umdrehung'  zu einem 'Artikelwort' (vgl. _es gibt *kein* Brot mehr_ vs. _Brot gibt es *keines* mehr_), wie oben von Schimmelreiter gut erklärt.


----------



## fahrrad

merryweather said:


> Hallo fahrrad,
> 
> Wie ging der Satz weiter?



Hallo, merryweather, und danke für deinen Beitrag auch.  Er ist ein ziemlich langer Satz, und meine Antwort leider eine verspätete, aber falls du dich dafür noch interessierst:



> Das habe ich mir alles ganz anders vorgestellt, so sie, als ich sagte, sie solle doch eintreten und mit mir die drei Stockwerke hinaufgehen, denn Lift gibt es keinen hier, hatte ich zu ihr gesagt, das wäre nichts für dich, dann war sie hinaufgestiegen und hatte sich alle Augenblicke stehenbleibend umgedreht und gesagt: _tatsachlich wie ein Fürst_!


Bernhard, _Auslöschung_, S. 215 (2009 Ausgabe)


----------

